# Webers Seafood Zandergericht



## Kleber (29. September 2017)

Guten Abend Leute,
weil ich meinem Freund mein Webers Seafood Buch geliehen habe, er es aber nach seinem Umzug nicht mehr wiederfindet, versuche ich mal hier das leckere Zandergericht zu finden.

Hat zufälligerweise jemand dieses Buch und könnte ein Bild von dem Zandergericht senden? Wäre super, habe am Sonntag nämlich die Eltern da. :m

Lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Webers Seafood Zandergericht*

Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke. 
Da findeste einiges an Vorschlägen, Tipps und Rezepten:


----------



## Franz_16 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Webers Seafood Zandergericht*

@Kleber
Bist du dir sicher dass im Webers Seafood ein Zander (Walleye) Rezept drin ist? 

In dem das ich kenne sind nur Rezepte für:
Lachs, Seesaibling, Forellen, Schwertfisch, Heilbutt, Thunfisch, Dorsch, Seezunge, Tilapia,  Wolfsbarsch, Sardinen, Bonito, Makrelen

Wie wird der Zander denn im gesuchten Rezept "ungefähr" zubereitet?


----------



## Kleber (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Webers Seafood Zandergericht*

@Franz_16 ich habe doch etwas durcheinander gebracht #q
Habe wohl die Bücher verwechselt weil die beide ein schwarzes Cover haben #c
Falls es dich interessiert, es ist das Buch "Das schmeckt Mann: Ein Männerkochbuch". Wirklich tolles Rezept.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Webers Seafood Zandergericht*

@Kleber
wie wird denn der Zander in diesem Rezept ungefähr zubereitet?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Webers Seafood Zandergericht*

wär auch meine näxte Frage gewesen ;-)


----------



## Kleber (6. November 2017)

*AW: Webers Seafood Zandergericht*

Hallo Leute,
Entschuldigung für die später Antwort!
Also der Zander wird mit recht unspektakulären Zutaten wie Zitrone, Suppengrün, Zwiebel, Knoblauch etc. zubereitet. Das besondere ist das Zubereiten im Pargamentpapier. Dazu legt man alle Zutaten mit dem Filet ins Pagamentpapier, bindet es zusammen und lässt es 15-20 min bei 200 Grad im Ofen. Dadurch wird das Filet schön saftig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Webers Seafood Zandergericht*

Mir erscheinen die 200 Grad relativ hoch - weniger Temperatur (120 - 150 Grad (max.!)  und länger garen ist besser (Garzeit IMMER abhängig von Größe!) .

Man kann genauso Bratschlauch nehmen, von Alufolie rat ich eher ab (wegen Säure/Zitrone etc.) - oder (auch dazu würde ich raten): 
Einfach Zitrone weglassen und zum essen für die aufn Tisch legen, die das haben wollen

Toll ists, wenn man das Suppengrün (Lauch, Zwiebel, Sellerie, Karotten, gut auch etwas Fenchel) in feine Streifen schneidet und in die Bauchhöhle füllt (nur etwas Salz, Zucker und ein ordentlicher Klacks Butter dazu).

Beste Beilage.

Zander selber nur etwas salzen und Pfeffern.

Dazu dann noch Kartoffeln in Alufolie und nen Dip:
[youtube1]B8T7byuwiR8[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8T7byuwiR8


----------



## Kleber (6. November 2017)

*AW: Webers Seafood Zandergericht*

Bei mir haben die 200 Grad bestens funktioniert. 
Die Dips werde ich auf jeden Fall demnächst auch mal ausprobieren, danke dafür!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Webers Seafood Zandergericht*

immer gerne ;-)


----------

